# Upland bird hunting pants



## jperk37 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am going to be hunting pheasants this fall for the first time so I'm in the market for pants. There are a lot of options with a wide range of price points so I thought I'd getting to the straight answers by asking here. I understand the hunting will be in CRP, brush and cat tails.
Thanks


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1

I wear those. I decided to buy a pair of chaps because I tend to run a few degrees higher than others. On hot days I throw on a pair of cut off jeans as shorts under them and it helps me stay cooler.

I've worn them the past two years and I absolutely love them. I used to wear just jeans until I embedded a thorn just above my knee. I bought the chaps to avoid that and so far so good; and I honestly don't see any type of brush making it through them.

Some of the reviews complain about the size around the thighs and I have to agree with them. They are a little snug and I am nowhere near a large individual so trying them on first is a must.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I like the Filson or Cabelas bibs best. Chaps are nice as well and I have used the Columbia Briarshun chaps and really liked them. Now that i think about it, i have way too many different kinds of chaps, bibs, hunting pants ...

None are perfect and some of the cheapest have worked the best ... just not lasted the longest.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wear blue jeans (buy them over-size for hunting) with LL Bean chaps in cold weather and snowy conditions. If it's real cold light weight poly pro long johns too. It's a trade off of weight for protection. Too much weight you get too warm. The nice thing about chaps is you can peel them off if you do get too warm. Several years there was a sale of jeans faced with nylon for brush pants. Just too heavy so used 'em up for work. Never really liked gators as it seems your legs still get wet inside.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been using the jeans that had the nylon protection and my legs got wet in them. I bought a pair of Filson chaps and I believe chaps could be the answer. My problem with the Filson chaps that I bought in Cabelas is they do not have a zippered leg and to get them on and off, you have to remove your boots. Not a big deal to some but I don't care for it. I will buy a different pair of chaps that have the lower leg zipper and it'll all be good! :2cents:


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 28, 2009)

My favorite upland outer wear is a pair of Three Forks chaps. They keep the dew and water off, are a little cooler for longer walks, and definitely keep burs from stickin ya. Plus, you can snap them off easily if you take a lunch break somewhere civilized.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is an addy for you bud I had purchased a pair of these 2 years ago and am very impressed I do alot of upland around this area and to me these are one of the best Ive ever tried. Keep you dry and keep all them damn cockaburs<<<<or however u spell it  off of you and very warm and breathable http://www.scheelssports.com/webapp/wcs ... ryId=34701


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Got the Filson chaps, work good unfortunately I picked them up on sale and they were "husky" sized (my ignorance) and wore holes in them where they rubbed together. So I picked up a pair of Cabela's gore-tex upland pants (%50 off in the off season) and LOVE THEM!!! Not sure I could fess up $130 for them but they were well worth the $65.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I just wear whatever i happen to pull out of the dresser (or off the floor :wink: ) usually carhart work pants. i guess i never really saw the point of buying pants specificly for upland hunting.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

r u dun said:


> I've been using the jeans that had the nylon protection and my legs got wet in them. I bought a pair of Filson chaps and I believe chaps could be the answer. My problem with the Filson chaps that I bought in Cabelas is they do not have a zippered leg and to get them on and off, you have to remove your boots. Not a big deal to some but I don't care for it. I will buy a different pair of chaps that have the lower leg zipper and it'll all be good! :2cents:


I bought some Filson Chaps a few years ago that now have the zippers on the bottom 3rd. I wear a size 11 and can get them off. I had the same gripe about the old ones as well.

They are the answer. One of the best hunting investments I have made. Once they are broke in they are fantastic. Great for grouse hunting too in the thick woods.

The straw that broke the camels back was a few years ago we were hunting in western MN late season. We got 3-4 inches of fresh snow one night. The next day the temp got to about 35. I had on the old nylon/blue jean brush pants. Well the snow was melting and my pants were soaked and sticking to my legs. I then couldn't lift my legs up because my pants were sticking. I was kind of dragging my feet through the CRP. About 4-5 hours later I was beat...quads were bright red from the cold/wet. I was just a young lad too so stamina was not the issue

The next weekend I bought some filsons...NEVER LOOKED BACK.

I have hunted in warm weather and cold weather (-1 for a high on a 5 day trip to SD). Cargo pants under the chaps works year round not matter what the temp is.


----------

